# Wanted Urgently homes for huge amount of kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have just helped a huge amount of kittens to find rescue placements in Oxfordshire,Northampton and Wales if anyone is looking to home a kitten/s please email me at [email protected] and we can put you in touch with a rescue in your area that has kittens needing homes.

Many thanks for reading this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------

